# Is there anything I can do about a number port gone wrong?



## WWWeed (May 20, 2015)

Is there anything I can do about a number port gone wrong?

I made the mistake of trying to port my phone number of over ten years from a sim-only contract on Tesco mobile (o2 MVNO) to a sim only contract on Sainsburys own phone network (Vodaphone MVNO).

A week ago I gave them my PAC code and since then my old tesco sim has been deactivated, and my number that I would like to port has been behaving like an incorrect number (i.e you cant call it).

I've raised a formal complaint and spoken to managers via phone and email but am getting nowhere.

It's becoming a major ball ache as aside from people not being able to get hold of me, I've got a lot of online stuff that rely on 2-factor authentication using my the number that hasn’t been ported.


----------



## WWWeed (May 22, 2015)

All sorted after 8 days.

But in answer to my question no there isn't anything you can do. It's up to the network to sort out.

I even spoke with ofcom and there is nothing that can be done other than complaining and reffering it to the ombudsman after 8 weeks.


----------



## pinkychukkles (Jun 24, 2015)

Could be related to the issues that Vodafone are having with people migrating to them:
http://www.theguardian.com/money/20...erver-ofcom-investigation-complaints-telecoms

Love how the regulator is essentially toothless to deal with this.


----------



## WWWeed (Jun 27, 2015)

pinkychukkles said:


> Could be related to the issues that Vodafone are having with people migrating to them:
> http://www.theguardian.com/money/20...erver-ofcom-investigation-complaints-telecoms
> 
> Love how the regulator is essentially toothless to deal with this.


Vodafone are without doubt the worst network I have ever been with, and nothing in that article surprises me. Have a look on Vodafone's own forum or others like moneysavingexpert and the number and severity of complaints is quite staggering! Compared to some of them I got off lightly and have been more than adequately compensated. It is disgusting how ofcom allows companies to behave like this.

Thankfully I have never been a customer directly so haven’t had the joy of their customer service, I have however had to put up with Vodafone's crap network. As someone who owns a sim only phone I often jump between contracts when I find something better and transfer my number. Just this year alone I've been with Virgin, Tesco, and now Sainsburys. Currently my phone has the worst signal coverage I've ever experienced because of Vodafone’s crappy network. I can remember when I was looking after company mobiles in a previous job and Vodafone’s network was so overloaded phone calls were a problem and data coverage was non existent (which is a nightmare when you rely on emails). I'd advise everyone to avoid Vodafone and any MNVOs that run on the Vodafone network.

I've got a bit of a dilemma at the moment in that Sainsburys have compensated me so much I have never paid them any line rental and wont for the next two months, but I can't decide if I should just leave now or wait a bit since I've effectively got a free phone contract.


----------

